# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Pregled autosjedalica u Osijeku u nedjelju 16. 10. 2016.

## Ancica

Udruga  RODA organizira besplatni pregled autosjedalica u Osijeku na kojem će Rodine savjetnice i savjetnici o autosjedalicama provjeriti je li se autosjedalica ispravna, ispravno pričvršćena i dijete ispravno vezano.

Pregled će se održati u *nedjelju*,* 16. 10 .2016.* u *Osijeku* *od 12 - 14 sati*, na parkiralištu ispred Avenue Mall-a u Sv.Leopolda B. Mandića 50/a.

(Ako se još niste prijavili na edukaciju u Osijeku u subotu i nedjelju da postanete savjetnica ili savjetnik, javite se što prije na autosjedalice@roda.hr i postanite dio naše divne ekipe. Više o tome na Facebook stranici RODA - Sigurno u autosjedalici i na Facebook grupi Rodini savjeti o autosjedalicama.)

Pregled  prvenstveno služi da bi roditelji mogli provjeriti jesu li pravilno  postavili autosjedalicu u svoje vozilo i smještaju li pravilno svoje  dijete u nju. Naime, autosjedalice smanjuju rizik pogibije djeteta u  sudaru za do 70%, a rizik ozbiljne ozljede za do više od 90%, no samo  ako se pravilno koriste. 

Međutim,  u Hrvatskoj se broj pravilno korištenih autosjedalica kreće između 10% i  20%, a to je brojka koju volonteri i volonterke RODE ovakvim pregledima  nastoje povećati.

Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice, te da dovedete i Vaše dijete.

Roditelji, na vama je odgovornost!

Čekamo Vas bez obzira na vremenske (ne)prilike  :Smile: 
Pregled se ne odgađa u slučaju lošeg vremena.

----------

